# Livery Yards around Arundel?



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

I am thinking of getting a horse, but don't know any _good yards_. Does anyone know any *good Yards*, and their *prices per month*? Thanks!


----------



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

Anyone please?


----------



## SaharaS (19 June 2013)

I left Arundel a couple of years back, first point of call would be to ask at Arundel & District Riding Club or local pony club.

They used to take liveries at the Arundel Riding Centre at the back behind the school & indoor school, not sure of the case now..was very fortunate to only ever have sole yards so can't help other than knowing who could help you.
 There is a lovely girl, Kate who has her yard at home near Storrington I think her name is Kate Harris, if you asked at Arundel Equine Vets, I'm sure they could at least point you in the right direction tho she always used to have a massively long waiting list & never any empty boxes. Good Luck


----------



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

I ride at Arundel Stables, but I know the livery is always full up. I've heard there is a place called Park Farm and some yards around Walberton and Fontwell. What are the Walberton and Fontwell ones called, and ho much are they (including Park Farm costs) Please either PM me or post here, I need to know more!


----------



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

anyone?


----------



## galaxy (19 June 2013)

There are yards around Slindon which will have better hacking. Been a while since I've been in the area so I couldn't tell you names or numbers sorry


----------



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

Slindon sounds great, and is quite close! Anyone know the names and prices?


----------



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

come on, please guys? I *really* need to know this!


----------



## pines of rome (19 June 2013)

You could try contacting this one in Slindon village!
http://www.gastonfarm.com/


----------



## horsey101 (19 June 2013)

Can someone PM me with prices of Park Farm, Gustone Farm (in walberton), any in slindon. Thanks!


----------



## SaharaS (19 June 2013)

..without wishing to be rude "come on guys I need to know?" really?  To be honest you are best off calling them yourself, phone book, google..or Park farm simply cross the road & read their sign-has tel numbers -just asking them will not cost you..and don't forget to say thank you either..manners are free too!


----------



## horsey101 (20 June 2013)

please, I really need this information, I'm making a price list and need to know for sure.


----------



## catwithclaws (24 June 2013)

SaharaS said:



			..without wishing to be rude "come on guys I need to know?" really?  To be honest you are best off calling them yourself, phone book, google..or Park farm simply cross the road & read their sign-has tel numbers -just asking them will not cost you..and don't forget to say thank you either..manners are free too!

Click to expand...

Completely agree with SaharaS - JUST RING THEM!!!!!!!!

Park Farm's phone number is 01903 366817
Gustone Farm's phone number is 07901 791631

No offence but I found this information from about 5 seconds searching on google, and if you bother to look properly, the prices for Park Farm are on their website!!

Just to be helpful, I've posted the link, but PLEASE take some initiative 

http://cdn-11.create.net/sitefiles/11/2/3/112324/Pricing.pdf


----------

